# Looking for a business name (and domain name)



## Eric1212 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

A lot of domains are showing up on this board and I think someone has the domain I'm looking for.

It's for a web design / service company. Not exactly hosting related.

Please send me a PM if you've found anything, or have some domains you're willing to sell $xxx. 

Any ideas where I should look for business names / domain names for a design company? Just keeping my options open and looking around  

Thanks


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.brandbucket.com/iniz/


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 9, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> http://www.brandbucket.com/iniz/


Hey that's very much in use..


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 9, 2013)

BrandBucket is a really neat idea! Thanks guys!

A bit out of my budget, but it helps get ideas flowing


----------



## XFS_Brad (Jul 9, 2013)

EB-Eric said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A lot of domains are showing up on this board and I think someone has the domain I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


I usually try to use my head for ideas. I honestly do not trust sites that generate 'ideas' for you. My feeling on them is you never know what it logged and lets say you search up:uniquedomain.com but dont want it immediately. who's to say that in X amount of weeks if that isn't bought the 'idea' site purchases it and makes it available for thousands?

Just my thought on some of those sites..


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 10, 2013)

XFS_Brad said:


> I usually try to use my head for ideas. I honestly do not trust sites that generate 'ideas' for you. My feeling on them is you never know what it logged and lets say you search up:uniquedomain.com but dont want it immediately. who's to say that in X amount of weeks if that isn't bought the 'idea' site purchases it and makes it available for thousands?
> 
> Just my thought on some of those sites..


I'm not asking for a site that generates names.. those don't usually help in finding a unique/catchy name, they just put keywords together and check if the .com is available. 

Looking to see if someone here has suggestions, or wants to sell their own domain to me


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.company-name-generator.com/advanced-company-name-generator


----------



## jarland (Jul 10, 2013)

I trolled godaddy domain auctions until I saw "catalysthost" float across my screen. The rest is history. Maybe you'll have some similar luck.


----------

